# Wizards Interested In Greg Monroe



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/425428359032881152
Thoughts? Who would Washington give up?


----------



## Bubbles

Not sure if they have right pieces to make a trade work, but Monroe would be a huge pickup for the Wizards.


----------



## Luke

As long as they keep Wall and Beal that would be a great addition to their young core.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubbles

This.

I would imagine the Pistons would want Porter, Ariza, or Webster to be part of the deal.


----------

